
Navy veteran discovers rare NASA, spy drone photos in trash - rbanffy
http://www.clickorlando.com/news/investigators/navy-vet-discovers-rare-nasa-spy-drone-photos-in-trash
======
nv-vn
Wish the article would explain the context of her finding it. Why was she
looking through neighbors trash? Who were the neighbors who happened to have
all of this to throw away?

~~~
wmil
Someone's husband / father passed away and the family got rid of his "junk".
The Navy veteran recognised old government docs poking out of a recycling bin
and started flipping through.

Nothing particularly surprising.

------
sctb
We've updated the link from
[https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/17/15824260/florida-woman-
tr...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/17/15824260/florida-woman-treasure-
trove-rare-space-trash-american-space-museum), which points to this.

------
beambot
> Jeffrey said the items were worth just over $1,200.

~~~
zajd
Seriously? They discover rare NASA documents from the 60s and your immediate
thought is "how much was it worth"?

~~~
roywiggins
He's a memorabilia appraiser, so the reporter probably asked him what they
were worth.

